# What BYH animal(s) is getting most of your attention and why?



## Sumi

Most of us here have some farm animals, or bees in some cases, and know how time consuming taking care of them all can be!

Just out of curiosity, I would like to know which of your animals, cows, sheep, pigs, horses, etc, take the most of your time and attention and why do they?


----------



## promiseacres

Horses take the most time here because I feel like they need regularly work or exercise vs just feeding them or keeping their pens cleaned. We handle our rabbits also but most of them just get feed daily and cage trays cleaned once a week.


----------



## D and L Meadows

I would say the goats take up most of our chore time because we have 97 of them and currently milking 32. 😊


----------



## Baymule

That’s a good question. We have chickens, horses, Sheep and dogs. Soon we’ll have a few feeder pigs to raise for slaughter and I’ll order 50 Cornish Cross chicks to raise for meat. 

Pigs-twice a day. My set up is farmer friendly, there is a water barrel on the outside of the pen with a hog nipple that extends into their pen. I can fill it from the outside. Feed-I have a “window” whereby I can stand on the outside and pour pellets into a bin feeder, and a barrel feeder for wet feeds, soured corn. 

Their pen is large and roomy, mostly shaded and I water them a wet hole in the shade for their comfort. 

Horses- fed once a day, they have free access to a round bale of hay. Working on pasture for them and sheep. I love time spent with them, brushing, grooming and just hanging out. I don’t get to ride much, my knees hurt so darn much. Looking forward to my 65th birthday and Medicare, then the whole round of knee surgery/replacement and I’ll see where that takes me. 

Sheep-twice a day. We’ve been in drought since early last spring and I had no graze for them. They have a round bale in the barn in a cow panel square. When they have eaten all they can reach, I have to pull hay from the bale for them. Plus any sheep in another pen that have no access to the bale, I have to carry hay to a feeder for them. When I get a new bale, I clean out all the reject and dropped hay and we spread it to add fertility and humus to the soil. For grazing I call them to a pasture and call them back to the barn at night. 

Dogs-a pure joy that we interact with at various times during the day. Our sidekicks, guardians of our farm and animals. They are fed once a day, my husband mixes their kibble with meat (offal) that I can for them. 

Which one gets the most attention? The most time? Probably the sheep due to the lack of pasture and time spent making sure there is plenty of hay and fresh water. I like to just sit with them and enjoy their company. 

Then the dogs, followed by the horses, chickens and pigs bring up the rear.


----------



## Beekissed

Mine all take equal time, as the chores for all are very similar in nature and they are all in the same general area.   I tend to streamline my animal systems so that none take too much time at all and anyone could do them easily when I'm not available.   

Since taking the dogs for a daily walk is the most time consuming, I'd have to say the dogs take the most time of all.   But, I'd be walking anyway, so taking the dogs along isn't exactly any more or less time....but I do spend more time WITH them.


----------



## Bruce

Since I have relatively few animals, none take all that much time. 
23 Chickens and 2 alpacas are done at the same time since they all live in the lower part of the barn. 

Stupid alpacas have been pooping inside of late so I have to clean that out in the morning and give them water, hay in their wall feeders and maintenance pellets. Pellets and hay again in the late afternoon.

Chickens get morning water, BOSS snack and whatever kitchen scraps, toss some layer feed in the barn alley (their indoor run) and fill the feeder in the coop. Rake the coop, check for eggs. When it is below freezing I'll go out a few times during the day to check for eggs. Scratch in the late afternoon and final egg check.


----------



## JHP Homestead

Rabbits get the most attention here, especially in the winter. The large livestock (cows and horse) get checked on once a day but otherwise have their water with de-icers and round bales of hay, so they only need feed and water refilled once a week. 

Chickens, feeder pig, and rabbits are all 2x a day, but the chickens and pig are quick. The rabbits take much longer to clear the ice from their water bowls and give fresh water 2x a day, then give feed and hay in the mornings as well. Add in breeding, weaning, butchering, nesting boxes as needed, and they take up the majority of the chore time.

During the summer, all the animals get handled a lot more, so I’m not sure who gets the most time during the summer. It probably depends on day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goats at my house....always the goats, lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Well, we now have a pretty big farm..I mean, not near as big as most of yours..but big for me, since I do all the care.  I think the rabbits probably take the most time, because I have so many and they need individual attention...not like putting out hay or feed for many animals to eat from.  But, I wish I had more time for my goats, because they are fast becoming my favorite here on the farm...their quirky personalities, and sweet nature...but....the research, fo their care....that takes a lot of beside the scenes time...which is not my preference..I want to be outside with my animals!!


----------



## cluckmecoop7

I am always reading about pigs are BYH although I don't have any yet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

cluckmecoop7 said:


> I am always reading about pigs are BYH although I don't have any yet.


If you were to get some...what type would you choose, and for what purpose..pet, to butcher?  We have two pot belly pigs as pets and a Hampshire pig..to butcher....really neither taker much work.


----------



## WildBird

My chickens take up most of my time. I spend about 5-40 minutes with them a day, depending on the weather. But Tigar, one of my kittens, always jumps into my lap when I sit down, and if he got his way I'd be with him for several hours. I also spend a lot of time researching pets and animals I don't have... _yet_!


----------



## Mini Horses

Goats.   Right now is kidding season, then milking starts and that is a lot of individual handling of animals, feed, milk, records, etc.   More time & intensity than others on the farm, due to the milking part. And, if I'm training any to milk (first fresheners),  some get sold . But I love my dairy girls!   Meat goats require far less with no milking requirements.

I have a lot of chickens, who come in 2nd in time.  But since free range it's an hr or so AM & PM.  Plus clean coops, collect eggs, package, etc.  I do sell eggs. 

The mini horses are old and retired and their feed/water takes little time.  I do walk thru them, handle, feel, count noses, etc. -- more like petting big dogs a looking them over.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

In order of time consumption, dogs, rabbits, goats then chickens...with a little time left for DH  🥰


----------



## cluckmecoop7

Also my chickens take up a lot of my time.


----------



## cluckmecoop7

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> If you were to get some...what type would you choose, and for what purpose..pet, to butcher?  We have two pot belly pigs as pets and a Hampshire pig..to butcher....really neither taker much work.



Probably to butcher. How do you butcher? PM me if you like please. I don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poultry. I have many more of them than anything else. I have quite a few breeding pens, growout pens, and quail pens going at any given time, generally 10--15 total.


----------



## leeta84

Mine would be our English Angora Rabbits. It's the grooming that takes the most time and the lack of a proper set up to do so.


----------



## The_V's

We have 35 ducks , 7 chickens, 4 geese, 6 kinds of pigs(total with piglets 58), goats (two bucks, one whether, two pregnant does, one in milk with a baby doeling, three boy bottle babies we just bought, two milk star line mamas coming next week with three more babies), 6 dogs (three little ones one medium one and two bloodhounds one of which is pregnant with her first bloodhound litter) so to say we are busy with just one animal type on the farm I couldn't say really. I guess right now I spend most of my time with our pig moms and piglets (four litters currently ) or my goat babies and their moms(bottle babies and milking the other moms)
Jimmy is alway building stuff for whomever I tell him needs whatever. So that's what gets his focus. This weekend was shade and houses!
Feeding takes about an hour and a half in morning and same in evenings, baby bottle feeding takes 30 minutes, pens getting mucked out takes about an hour to hour and half each day, duck house gets done once a week that takes about three hours not including draining the pond and refilling it and doing fresh flooring so I guess 5 hrs each week, jimmy spends 30 hours every weekend from 6 am to at least dark thirty building fixing repairing whatever I ask. 
So in mornings everyone gets fed and watered, ducks and geese get fresh pond water, ducklings get fresh baby pool water, pigs all get their water troughs and wallers refilled, goats get bottle fed and milked and alfalfa, bermuda and sweet feed for the prego and milking ladies as their bonus, in winter that's all twice a day, in summer I have to water 6 times a day cause our summers get in the 120's. Our dogs eat twice a day and they have a baby pool too but most of them drink water from whatever pen Im cleaning out at the moment throughout the day. My husband gets fed three times a day when he's home and breakfast and dinner the rest of the week, my uncle gets whatever bottle makes him happy while he sits on the porch and tells me the same story he told me three times yesterday. Hope I'm not forgetting anyone, oops the fish we have 7 goldfish that are now 6 years old and 10in long each they eat once a day and the cat who eats whenever she wants(her bowl is up high away from the dogs so i just keep it full) and the mice I breed in cages to trade for meal worms or to sell as pets I have 8 breeders and currently 4 sets of babies they get fed every 2 days and cleaned out once a week.. Oh yeah and I now have a bottle piglet in the house this week until she catches up with her siblings.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Mini Horses said:


> Goats.   Right now is kidding season, then milking starts and that is a lot of individual handling of animals, feed, milk, records, etc.   More time & intensity than others on the farm, due to the milking part. And, if I'm training any to milk (first fresheners),  some get sold . But I love my dairy girls!   Meat goats require far less with no milking requirements.
> 
> I have a lot of chickens, who come in 2nd in time.  But since free range it's an hr or so AM & PM.  Plus clean coops, collect eggs, package, etc.  I do sell eggs.
> 
> The mini horses are old and retired and their feed/water takes little time.  I do walk thru them, handle, feel, count noses, etc. -- more like petting big dogs a looking them over.


You are sooooo right about the milking taking a lot of time!!  And, the kids!!  Now, hands down, the goats take all of my time...but, the only thing I mind is the milking.  We ordered a new machine..hopefully it will work better!!  In the meantime, doing it by hand.  Ugh. But, goats are the best, so spending my day outside with bouncing babies is great with me!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

The_V's said:


> We have 35 ducks , 7 chickens, 4 geese, 6 kinds of pigs(total with piglets 58), goats (two bucks, one whether, two pregnant does, one in milk with a baby doeling, three boy bottle babies we just bought, two milk star line mamas coming next week with three more babies), 6 dogs (three little ones one medium one and two bloodhounds one of which is pregnant with her first bloodhound litter) so to say we are busy with just one animal type on the farm I couldn't say really. I guess right now I spend most of my time with our pig moms and piglets (four litters currently ) or my goat babies and their moms(bottle babies and milking the other moms)
> Jimmy is alway building stuff for whomever I tell him needs whatever. So that's what gets his focus. This weekend was shade and houses!
> Feeding takes about an hour and a half in morning and same in evenings, baby bottle feeding takes 30 minutes, pens getting mucked out takes about an hour to hour and half each day, duck house gets done once a week that takes about three hours not including draining the pond and refilling it and doing fresh flooring so I guess 5 hrs each week, jimmy spends 30 hours every weekend from 6 am to at least dark thirty building fixing repairing whatever I ask.
> So in mornings everyone gets fed and watered, ducks and geese get fresh pond water, ducklings get fresh baby pool water, pigs all get their water troughs and wallers refilled, goats get bottle fed and milked and alfalfa, bermuda and sweet feed for the prego and milking ladies as their bonus, in winter that's all twice a day, in summer I have to water 6 times a day cause our summers get in the 120's. Our dogs eat twice a day and they have a baby pool too but most of them drink water from whatever pen Im cleaning out at the moment throughout the day. My husband gets fed three times a day when he's home and breakfast and dinner the rest of the week, my uncle gets whatever bottle makes him happy while he sits on the porch and tells me the same story he told me three times yesterday. Hope I'm not forgetting anyone, oops the fish we have 7 goldfish that are now 6 years old and 10in long each they eat once a day and the cat who eats whenever she wants(her bowl is up high away from the dogs so i just keep it full) and the mice I breed in cages to trade for meal worms or to sell as pets I have 8 breeders and currently 4 sets of babies they get fed every 2 days and cleaned out once a week.. Oh yeah and I now have a bottle piglet in the house this week until she catches up with her siblings.


You’re pretty busy!!  Do you eat too??  Hopefully when Jimmy does!!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule

Sumi said:


> View attachment 69176​
> Most of us here have some farm animals, or bees in some cases, and know how time consuming taking care of them all can be!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I would like to know which of your animals, cows, sheep, pigs, horses, etc, take the most of your time and attention and why do they?


My goats are low-maintenence enough as far as goats go. I'd say either my dog or horses take up most of my time and catch my attention most


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m changing my answer now.  When I answered a few months ago, it was before I had goat kids.  Now, with the milking, and one goat needs put to the stand to have the kids nurse.....definitely my goats require the most time!!  Hours and hours.  But, I love them and I’d do it all again in a heartbeat!!  But, next year we decided to push our kiddings back a month so it’s not soooo cold!!


----------



## Caprine

The chickens, 'cause they're my only farm animals... So far.


----------



## Bruce

@Caprine

With a name like that I expect you should have goats!


----------



## Caprine

Bruce said:


> @Caprine
> 
> With a name like that I expect you should have goats!


Not yet, hoping to get them soon!


----------



## messybun

Chickens! I’m hoping to sell most of my boys and maybe even a few hens, because they take up so much time and feed. But it used to be rabbits, I had eight or more in the house at the same time, but they were pets so I’m not sure if they still count as farm animals.


----------



## Beekissed

Now it's about sheep, as we are moving paddocks every 2-4 days and learning about how best to do that.  Sheep are smart and anyone who says they aren't has never had them moving around in a system like this.   They have learned to anticipate the moves and are becoming more difficult to manage because of it.  

This is when a herding dog would come in REAL handy.


----------



## chickens really

Goats. My goats are definitely a 12 hour a day occupation. I don't think anyone can ignore a goat? They are demanding and stick to a set schedule like clock work! Mahhhhhh! Maaaahhh!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

chickens really said:


> Goats. My goats are definitely a 12 hour a day occupation. I don't think anyone can ignore a goat? They are demanding and stick to a set schedule like clock work! Mahhhhhh! Maaaahhh!


You changed your picture of your avatar!!  Awesome!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Right now...it’s a toss up...not the chickens..they are a snap...the Mini pigs have been exploding with piglets for the last week..three healthy litters!  Sooo, yes, that’s been, time consuming..but, heck, that’s great with me!!  The goats take a good ammount of time, with milking,  etc...but I’m in the groove....  the issue....the Rabbitry.  Not only is there tons of chores, etc..but there is soo darn much paper work for these darn stinking fanspcy pants rabbits!  And getying them to learn to pose, and be showable, etc..ugh...do I care about this stuff??  I wanted to get into better breeds because they would sell year round and make more profit...but now the work has tripled!  Software for this, papers for that!  Ugh!  Plus..rabbit people lie!  So....yes I love my rabbits...I really my rabbits...but I hate all the junk that goes along with them in order to make money at it....that’s the down side.....but...I had a barn full of rabbits last winter..feeding them all...none sold until Easter...sure I sold 46...but then, after that...everyone went back to breeders buying from breeders...   so, I’m doin* that too...what a pain!!

we don’t have time to pasturize the milk or make goat milk...so we’ve decided to sell it for anim consumption or for goat soap only.  We won’t have to pasturI’ve it..less work!!  Well still make a bit...


----------



## chickens really

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You changed your picture of your avatar!!  Awesome!


Yep. That's Pearl my baby.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Right Now are new arrivals are taking our time. We have 5 goats and 8 chickens. Our 2 new goats are just babies and are skittish around people right now since they are new. Hope they get used to me!

Editpossibly the goats take up time on the farm


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm

D and L Meadows said:


> I would say the goats take up most of our chore time because we have 97 of them and currently milking 32. 😊



Wow! 97! Ok, so we have 32 and we count them daily before we lock the gate for the night. How do you keep up with all 97?


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

MuldrowHomeFarm said:


> Wow! 97! Ok, so we have 32 and we count them daily before we lock the gate for the night. How do you keep up with all 97?


GEEEZZZ 97 and 32! THATS A-LOT!!! I only have 5 and getting a couple more and I think that is alot!


----------



## JadeFarms

My horse probably is the one that gets most of the time. Next is my chickens because I love to spend time with them and I have 20 of them. Third is the goats because I have to milk one and they are always causing trouble but I only have two. My dog takes the least time.


----------



## D and L Meadows

MuldrowHomeFarm said:


> Wow! 97! Ok, so we have 32 and we count them daily before we lock the gate for the night. How do you keep up with all 97?


Ha! Well, there is three of us...me and my two sisters   We each have our ”own” goats to care for. And we have headlock, headgate (what ever you want to call them lol) for everyone. Similar to a milk stand except rows and rows of them. Lol. All get locked up twice a day for feeding so everyone gets individual grain ration according to their need. Then all the bottle babies. All get fed of course and if one would go missing, we would notice right away. And we are out there a lot. You get to know them.  
heres a pic after feeding hay after pm chores. 😊 Numbers are right now 112, milking 45. Total kids for the year is 85. Kept 14 in the herd. Sales are great this year.


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm

Gorgeous set up! I love that!!


----------



## Bruce

That is a heck of a lot of goats! Looks like you have a great system set up there.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Nubians! I love Nubians and in search of 1 doe and 1 boer doe!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

'



My babies







Luke(Lukie Pants)





Whiskey(Whiskey Piskie)




Dixie(Dix Dix)




Dexter(Dex Dex) You can kinda see Blu in the back




Blu(Blu Blu)


----------



## River Buffaloes

I have a few hundred chickens and also ducks, turkeys, geese and guinea fowl, they tend to take more time time than the water buffaloes. However during calving season and during the pastoral season buffaloes also take some work because you have to take them to the pasture and then bring them back home everyday.


----------



## Niele da Kine

Since the herd here is to make fiber for Hula Bunny yarn, most of them are English angora rabbits.  Which has an ever changing number, there's somewhere around thirty at the moment, but some have been sold, some may be born next week.  Fortunately, there's a database to keep track of things.

Okay, I looked, there's 29 of them and that number could increase by perhaps a ten or twenty more by this time next week.  There's not a lot of work to keeping them on a daily basis, though.  Basic daily chores are to wake up, start the coffee and while it's perking, feed the sheep.  They see us at the kitchen window and start asking for their morning snack.

The barrel of sheep feed is right next to the rabbit nesting hutch which doesn't have piped in water yet, so the sheep get their breakfast, the rabbit water is checked, the garden a brief watering and then the coffee is ready.

Several times a week, there's grasses scythed down for the rabbits, along with assorted ti leaves, mulberry leaves, etc.  They get fed forage about twice a week.  Saves on feed bills and it's better to give them a varied diet.  In the evenings, on days they don't get forage they get pellets.  That's twelve different feed dishes to fill although for most of the hutches the water is piped in so no water bottles or dishes to fill.

The sheep get an evening snack, but that takes mere moments.  Their feed dish is about twenty steps outside the back door, if that many.  I should count them but their dish is right behind the small kitchen garden by the back door.  Once a week their half barrel of water is dumped out and refilled so there won't be mosquitoes in it.

As necessary, the bunnies get their wool harvested.  That's an hour per rabbit about three times a year.  They also get their hutches cleaned and repaired as necessary and new hutches always seem to need to be built.  The rabbits are by far the most time consuming, but they're also the profitable livestock.


----------



## Hudson and me

Horses. The chickens I love too but Horses definitely, you have to rug them, ride them (you don’t have to but I do), groom them, feed them and if you are rotating the fields.


----------



## docteurmccoy

None of them take that much time. As of lately, Charley (my nubian/boer cross buck) has been taking the most time due to the fact that he got polio, so I was giving him two shots every six hours, then twice a day, once a day.. now every couple of days. Just glad he's made a full recovery  In general, yeah probably the ruminants


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

It goes in order like this!

Good days: 
dogs, and cats, and chickens

Bad days:
Dogs, chickens, and goats

Horrible days:
Goats

Really really bad days:
Goats

Really really horrible worse bad days:
Goats

Good days: 
Goats and dogs

That is sadly the order

Goats and dogs are mostly the animals that get the attention. Goats are just amazing but little butt check of an animal and my dogs are getting trained right now so they have my attention and they are draining my attention and patients and stress. If anyone has any tips for me I am open just message me!


----------



## Asfandyar

Sumi said:


> View attachment 69176​
> Most of us here have some farm animals, or bees in some cases, and know how time consuming taking care of them all can be!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I would like to know which of your animals, cows, sheep, pigs, horses, etc, take the most of your time and attention and why do they?


Rabbits because the reason is I JUST LOVE THEM !


----------



## Baymule

I am down to sheep and dogs. I'd have to say it is pretty much split between them.


----------



## Show Sebright

The lambs because I am doing a market lamb next year hopefully


----------



## Chiknoodle

Goats because I am trying to learn more about them.  I have 2.  Bucky and Cinnamon.  They live in a pen with my lamb Cash.  Cinnamon is going to be 1 year old on Good Friday.  Bucky is 3. Bucky is the one that is on my profile pic.


----------



## lyric

Hello,

I am new to all of this a city girl from Ohio.  Husband grew up growing and taking care of animals in West Virginia.  Now we have purchased four acres and want to build a homestead.  I need to learn, grow to do this correctly.

Today I have been reading about meat rabbits (Silver Fox, Californian, New Zealand).  So, for now, THAT is what is getting MY attention.  Hubby has some hogs on the property (for now we are renting while getting the homestead ready for us to move on to).


----------



## lyric

Chiknoodle said:


> Goats because I am trying to learn more about them.  I have 2.  Bucky and Cinnamon.  They live in a pen with my lamb Cash.  Cinnamon is going to be 1 year old on Good Friday.  Bucky is 3. Bucky is the one that is on my profile .



Bucky is SO cute.


----------



## Show Sebright

Usually chickens but the goat just gave birth so I have been with the babies all week.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

My lambs/sheep because they are pretty much my life lol


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

my market goat, dairy goat, and breeding boer doe along with my new ducklings. 

fair is in 2 weeks! i’m so excited!!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> my market goat, dairy goat, and breeding boer doe along with my new ducklings.
> 
> fair is in 2 weeks! i’m so excited!!!!


Wow my fair was in March. I just got my lamb for this coming year.


----------



## Daisy1702

It wod be the sheep for me. While i only have to they are due to give birth in just under 2 weeks so i check on them 3 to 4 times a day and making sure their bums are clean so the lambs have flean access to the world.


----------



## BarnyardChaos

It all depends on the season. Cattle, chickens, dogs & cats, occasionally feeder pigs.

Right now, with the heat wave, I'm spending quite a lot of time with the feeder pigs (11 of them, almost ready for slaughter) OMG the pigs and their mud!!! I was not set up for 11 of them when hubby brought them home from the auction. I expected 2 or 3. Their pen is plenty big enough, but we had to scramble for feeders and watering systems that didn't break the bank. I carry two 5-gal buckets of feed to them 2x a day, top off their water tanks 3x a day (and dump and refill every other day while slogging in the mud with them), spray them with the hose 2x a day in the afternoon heat, toss an armful or two of weeds to them over the fence, wet the mud holes, curse at the flies, pet and scratch backs, and don't forget Fergie and #31 want their drink from the water hose. Then hose myself down, hang the muck boots to dry, and go take a shower. Whew. Aug 8th they're out of here.

Next, it's the chickens. 38 layers and 1 rooster with 13 pullets and cockerels in one run and coop, and another 17 little ones in a separate coop. Fighting the heat, managing integration, keeping feeders and waterers full and moving them with the shade as the day progresses. Checking fans, counting little heads, collecting eggs, scouting for holes in the run fencing. I try to remember to turn over that board in the littles' coop to let them chase the crickets and beetles underneath. I pull a big clump or two of grass with attached roots/dirt and toss in there as well. Yesterday I collected grass clippings and threw them in the big run for a hen party. Today (100-degrees) everybody got a few frozen 2-liter bottles thrown on the floor.

Two bottle calves, 10-weeks old, get their bottles 2x a day (half ration) and grower feed in the trough, top off the water tank, check their manure for signs of problems, then rub down and play with them for a few minutes. Missy gets her belly, udders and legs rubbed too - as I hope to make her into a milk cow for us. They have a round bale to nibble on in addition to graze in their corral.

Finally, the big cows in the pasture get their water tank topped off 2x a day, head count and welfare check. Two heifers due to calve in September, two more next spring. Once a week or so I dust their backs with fly dust. They'll line up at the gate waiting for this. 

The dogs get fed and thrown into the back yard, check their water. Cats let outside in the mornings, and back in a few minutes later. Not much to do for them. Today I brought the dogs in for the afternoon. Attention, play with toys and snuggles in the evening.

Then the garden, if it isn't too friggin' HOT to go out there. Weeds. Always weeds.

Can I go take a nap, now?


----------



## Ctittle

Love the question! It’s certainly the goats here. We have just a tiny two-acre homestead, and the goats simply DEMAND attention. Whiny creatures. 😉 Gotta love them!


----------

